# Reaction to spay? Blood blister?



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all.

My 14 week old pup was spayed young - on 7/1/11.

We adopted her on 7/9/11. When we picked her up, we noticed she had a little "outie" from where the spay incision was (soft lump). The foster folks said they got it checked out at the vet and it was a mild reaction to the spay surgery and should be no problem; no hernia or infection was found. (I got the vet records stating this info too). I've seen this before in other dogs - my brother's dog has a little "outie" from the spay surgery too - and I've read some dogs just develop this. When I brought her in for her shots a week ago, the vet confirmed that it looked like a mild reaction and it might go down and she might always have a little "outie". 

So, things have been fine. 

Then, yesterday (7/22/11) I noticed a couple of small, eraser-sized blood blisters (they look like blood blisters) at her incision site. They're not weeping, they're not hot to the touch, and they don't appear to be painful to her, and she's eating and playing like normal - but they sure don't look good, red and swollen like.

I've read that some dogs reject their spay sutures, particularly the "dissolvable" ones, and this is a reaction to the sutures being "pushed" out of the body. But, will it go away on its own? Or do I need to go back to the vet? Has anyone had a dog react this way to a spay?

My vet isn't the same vet who spayed my dog - as she was a rescue.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would just call and explain it to your vet. See what he says. It doesnt sound serious, but, when in doubt, check it out


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My toy Poodle had a small blister related to her internal sutures, it went away over time. Reactions to the internal sutures is not uncommon


----------

